
Show HN: Just launched Library – Gamifying sharing content - jserna90
http://www.libraryapp.co/
======
jserna90
Hello,

I had this idea about 5 years ago when I was in college. However, I never
pursued it because I think I was afraid to fail. But this idea has never left
my head so I said screw it and decided to just go for it. Library is gamifying
sharing content. The way it works is that everyday there's a theme and users
submit photos and posts related to that day's theme and users can comment and
vote on their favorite photo or post. The user with the most votes picks the
next day's theme. I would greatly appreciate any input or feedback you have.

Thank you

